# Scorpio maurus palmatus info



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

Anyone got any good caresheets for these guys? Looking to get one or 3 soon :lol2: :whistling2: anyone know anyone whos selling? ... Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

This is the best care sheet I have ever read about them. Scorpio maurus palmatus caresheet

It dispells some of the myths about them, such as them being a good communal scorpion, which from personal experience, they are not lol. They also like a bit more moisture than true desert scorpions. The care sheet shows you how to set up a false bottom enclosure to create a humidity gradient within their burrows.

They are a great species, mine have lots of attitude and they often come up for sale. There is a guy with some available on the classifieds section but he wants £30 for one!!! Most sellers offer them for between £8 and £15.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

What do you mean Callum ?
All scorpions are communal, until they decide they're not


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> What do you mean Callum ?
> All scorpions are communal, until they decide they're not


Lol, shurrup Mr


----------



## kingcobra (Jul 27, 2005)

8 years too late on this thread:lol2:,but im considering one of these,looking at keeping adult in 1.3 litre braplast box,with some air holes,not dure of substrate ,but thought just dry topsoil mixed with kids playground sand?? Temps provided by mini 5w heat mat or strip?decor cork bark hide tube or domed half tube, or mini exo terra hide ,plastic water dish cool end of tub and temps say mid 70s , will need heat pad as room inNorth Wales is unheated and winter temps might dip down to 10c?�� food mainly hopper locust with an occassional morio or waxworm. I am also hoping for a separately kept Heterometrus which i already have a ready and waiting set up for.:2thumb: p.s. n my set ups i always use heat mats to side of containersv unless its for arboreal stuff.


----------

